# John Deere pellet&corn;stoves



## bmwon723 (Jan 5, 2008)

I was at my local JD dealer the other day and saw their new pellet and corn stoves.Very good looking units,gold,nickle,orblack trim choice of etched glass patterns.It had a nice heat exchanger and slide out ash bin.Does anyone know who is building them for JD?the guy at the dealer did not know and I have looked at many online and have not seen one like it. I have an Englander and would like to replace it with something better so I am trying to learn all that I can before I purchase my next unit.Any input will be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## pegdot (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice looking stove but honestly, if it's designed by the same folks who design the tractors it will be a royal pain in the #$$ to work on! lol You'd likely have to disconnect the flue, turn it upside down, and shake it just to clean the burn pot.  %-P


----------



## Xena (Jan 5, 2008)

Dunno who the mfg is for them, but it looks extremely
close to my st croix prescott (http://www.eventempinc.com/stcroix/stoves/stoves.html)


----------



## Corie (Jan 5, 2008)

As far as I know, St. Croix is making them for John Deere.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 5, 2008)

If it is I would buy a St. Croix from a dealer instead. People always complain about dealer service for their pellet stoves and I can't imagine a John Deere tractor shop having a lot of pellet stove mechanics on the payroll.


----------



## webbie (Jan 5, 2008)

Best bet is always to buy a Pellet stove from a company that is likely to continue making them (or at least servicing them).....a company like Deere will drop them like a hot potato as soon as they stop selling, or as soon as some bean counter in HQ tells them to! As BB says, better to buy the same stove from a St. Croix dealer. etc.

Being in Indiana - a multi-fuel stove would go a long way too......my friends (they are site sponsors) at Magnum make some decent mult-fuels....myself and other forum members have burned straight corn in them, as well as pellets. Then there are fancy units like Bixby and Harman, although Harman users report mixed results with corn.


----------



## bmwon723 (Jan 5, 2008)

Zeta,I checked out the St.Croix site and the JD stove looks exactly like the St Croix.Corie must be right.How do you like yours?If I bought one I would probably still buy the JD,just a matter of economics.The nearest stove dealer priced one to me at just over four grand,but with my discounts I can get inte the JD for just over fifteen hundred.Thanks for all the replies,you guys are great.


----------



## Xena (Jan 5, 2008)

bmwon723,

On the third year and nine tons of pellets later
I love this stove.    Here's a thread where I made more
extensive comments:
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/11931/


----------



## SJones (Jan 7, 2008)

Knowing JD they will tack on 500.00 just for there name on it someplace.Just dont see this being a hot selling item for them


----------



## bmwon723 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sjones,They may not be a large seller outside of the ag community,but it does appear that JD has done their homework and is selling a quality product.At least they are not selling a cheap stove at an inflated price.


----------



## pegdot (Jan 7, 2008)

I know the price difference is really tempting but before you buy the stove you might want to make some phone calls and see if you can find someone to service/repair it. Does JD have a tech to service the stove? Will local stove dealers work on it if you didn't buy it from them? Are you willing and able to service & repair it yourself?

I don't mean to be discouraging but getting service for a pellet stove is no easy feat in some places so, look before you leap.


----------



## Metal (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow, such distrust of the jolly green giant?  Out here in ag country John Deere is known for their great service on every product they sell.  I would doubt they would risk harming their reputation by selling an inferior product or not servicing the product they sell.  It is a good fit for them as well as many of their customers have corn to burn growing in their back yards (literally).


----------



## BrotherBart (Jan 7, 2008)

"Nothing Burns Like A Deere"


----------



## CORN BURNER (Jan 11, 2008)

JUST MY 2 CENTS.  I WORK FOR A JOHN DEERE DEALER, THE FIRST TIME THEY INTRODUCED THE STOVE AT A SHOW THE PLATE ON THE BACK SAID  ST CROIX  AUBORN. THATS WHO MAKES IT. I DID SOME CHECKING ON STOVES BEFORE THEY CAME OUT WITH THIS. LOCAL ST CROIX DEALERS WANT AROUND $2300 FOR AN AUBORN. WE SELL THEM FOR $1800. WHAT IVE HEARD ABOUT CORN STOVE DEALERS NOT JUST ST CROIX IS THERE TECH HELP AND SERVICE IS POOR ANYWAY.  HAVENT HEARD YET IF SERVICE AND PARTS ARE AVAILABLE THROUGH DEERE OR IF  YOU NEED TO GO TO A ST CROIX DEALER.


----------



## Metal (Jan 11, 2008)

Here is their website:

https://jdparts.deere.com/partsmkt/document/english/pmac/39670_fb_CornAndWoodPelletStoves.htm

Looks like they sell some venting and hearth pads.  It is interesting how they put their name on the glass.  I am surprise stove manufacturers haven't gotten into "custom stove glass" where you can send them a picture and they etch it in the door glass.


----------



## webbie (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm fairly certain a St. Croix dealer is NOT going to provide warranty service to a Deere customer!

So I guess folks should ask the Deere dealer about the service and warranty support. Given the ethanol boom, corn burning has taken a hit. Too bad there are no tax credits for burning corn!


----------



## rhr1958 (Jan 18, 2008)

John Deere's stove doesn't have St. Croix's  burn pot.


----------

